# Nova Side App Bar



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

When I woke up this morning I had this side bar app drawer. I'm not sure if this is a new feature for Nova launcher or what? But I was curious if anybody else has it and how I go about turning it off or editing it since I can't figure it out. I'm running Beans B9 if it matters. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> When I woke up this morning I had this side bar app drawer. I'm not sure if this is a new feature for Nova launcher or what? But I was curious if anybody else has it and how I go about turning it off or editing it since I can't figure it out. I'm running Beans B9 if it matters. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


what ROM are you running? IF you are on TW Synergy, that is the side bar that works the multi window mod. IF you are on another, more information will be needed to help you out.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

That would be MultiWindow, long-press the back button brings up that side window. If you drag an app from that listing to the top or bottom of your screen, you can effectively view two apps at once. Beans included that on Build 9. I'm surprised you didn't see us all talking about that in his thread haha


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw everybody talking about it but never could figure out how to use it. Now due to your informative explanation I feel much better off! Thanks a lot!

Edit: And now that I've been messing with it. I love it! Thanks again! 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

didn't think Beans had multi window; thought only Synergy and GalaxyMod


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

goldsmitht said:


> what ROM are you running? IF you are on TW Synergy, that is the side bar that works the multi window mod. IF you are on another, more information will be needed to help you out.


He is using Beans JB TW Build 9.

Edit: Yea Beans added MultiWindow on Build 9.


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

As far as I can tell, Synergy, Galaxymod, and now Beans are the only roms with multi-window. Am I missing any? It's getting difficult to keep track with all the various roms.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

WoundTight has MoRpH for the d2usc that has multi-Window support for any US Cellular people.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------

